#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Best WordPress Plugin and Strategies for Speed Optimization

## Beacon

There are countless plugins available for WordPress speed optimization and even a newbie can optimize the WP without plugins just going through some basic optimization tutorials. My question is very specifically about the WordPress speed optimizations plugins and the strategies that your tried so far and its results.

For me i tried like this:

*Experiment A:*
Litespeed Web server + SSD + RAID 10 + 1GBPS Port speed + MariaDB + APC +PHP 7.x + LS Cache + WP Optimize + Imagify + Cloudflare + Jetpack ( for image CDN ) + BJ Lazy Load + Custome tweaks in .htaccess and Php.ini

*Experiment B:*
Nginx PRO + SSD + RAID 10 + 1GBPS Port speed + Percona + WP Rocket + Redis + PHP 7.x + Mush It + Cloudflare DNS + Jetpack ( for image CDN ) + BJ + Custome tweaks in .htaccess and Php.ini

*Experiment C:*
Apache + SSD + RAID 10 + 1GBPS Port speed + MariaDB + APC + PHP 7.x + W3 Total Cache PRO + MaxCDN +Jetpack ( for image CDN ) + reSmush.it + WP Optimize + Custom tweaks in php.ini and .htaccess plus WP config.

I still don't remember the exact results from Gtmetrix and Google speed test, But the experiment A,B delivered the best and still we are using the same blend to our clients websites, Anyone tried this or any better suggestions?

----------


## thiru

Nginx + VPS (Linode/DO) + Redis Cache. Vultr also good, but kinda slow network. Using ImageOptim for image optimization.  :Wink:

----------


## Beacon

> Nginx + VPS (Linode/DO) + Redis Cache. Vultr also good, but kinda slow network. Using ImageOptim for image optimization.


Absolutely! We are using Linode for manage DNS and Vultr and Digital ocean for few of our Drupal, Magento customers who consume lot of memories and CPU that we can't just limit through CageFS. But, never tried ImageOptim, Gonna try this anyway  :Smile:

----------


## thiru

Do lemme your thoughts on ImageOptim.

----------


## Beacon

> Do lemme your thoughts on ImageOptim.


never tried yet, Do you have any benchmark results using ImageOptim? Further, have you tried any Free image compression strategies through php libraries instead of third party WP plugins?

----------

